

How Secure Is GPG? - mindcrime
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819719

======
lifeguard
It is pretty secure. Get it?

If one uses GPG on linux with blowfish or twofish and a pass phrase not made
of words in the dictionary one has a high level of privacy. Enough to stop the
NSA? I speculate not.

~~~
mindcrime
_Enough to stop the NSA? I speculate not._

Aye, and that's the question isn't it. Does the NSA _actually_ have the
ability to defeat what is considered modern, secure, strong encryption, or do
they have backdoors in popular security program? We don't know, which is a
little bit disturbing.

~~~
lifeguard
I am suspicious of their input on the target hardware for AES. I like to think
there are combinations of options to GPG that would require special attention
to be defeated. I always wondered what the Soviet version of DES was.

Perfect privacy is a one time pad. But distributing key material is tricky.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_time_pad](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_time_pad)

